# Spider Porn!!!!!



## Steve Calceatum (Jun 25, 2010)

Ha!!! I knew the title would get you looking!!!! 

Just a couple of pics (for now) of my first breeding project. This was their first pairing....which went rather well!!! More pics and (eventually) a video to come.


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 25, 2010)

niccce. hope its successful


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome, great species. Did he get any insertions?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jun 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome, great species. Did he get any insertions?


Yes, he did!!!! He got both palps in!!!! 
She's pretty evil, so we thought he was going to get chomped. But, she let him walk in the end.......

So, provided the male makes a sperm web, I will be pairing them again sometime this weekend.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome, good luck Steve.


----------



## crawltech (Jun 25, 2010)

nice!...i also have a breeding pair of P. cambridgei.....cant wait to pair 'em up!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck Steve!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 26, 2010)

Great shots and mega good luck!!! I hope it's sucessful!


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 26, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> Yes, he did!!!! He got both palps in!!!!
> She's pretty evil, so we thought he was going to get chomped. But, she let him walk in the end.......
> 
> So, provided the male makes a sperm web, I will be pairing them again sometime this weekend.


 Nice! Hopefully someday Fang will be ready to meet Desorae up close and personal.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!



crawltech said:


> nice!...i also have a breeding pair of P. cambridgei.....cant wait to pair 'em up!


Good luck with your project!!!! I sincerely hope it works out for you. This sp. isn't too difficult to breed, from what I've read so far. Not finding too many breeding reports or videos to go off of, though. 




ZergFront said:


> Nice! Hopefully someday Fang will be ready to meet Desorae up close and personal.


How big is he now??? Desirae's current boy-toy is about 6" or so. Male Psalmos grow quick, so let's hope we can get though this breeding, and be close to a molt before Fang matures.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope all goes well.. Best of luck!


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 26, 2010)

xsyorra said:


> How big is he now??? Desirae's current boy-toy is about 6" or so. Male Psalmos grow quick, so let's hope we can get though this breeding, and be close to a molt before Fang matures.


 I'm sure you'll slings will be sold before he matures. He's 2" at least and starting to get grumpy.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jun 26, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> I'm sure you'll slings will be sold before he matures. He's 2" at least and starting to get grumpy.


LOL, That's cute!!!
Yeah, there will be plenty of time. More than likely, I'll breed her again....so hit me up when he matures!!!


----------

